# Upgrade to Styling 71 wheels?



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

I am trying to decide whether the Styling 71 wheels, an option for the '04 330Ci, are worth the money. I like the style, they will give the coupe a different look and they look easier to clean...but I want to make sure I don't lose any performance. Does anyone know if these wheels weight more or less than the Styling M68 wheels? 

Also, any other input on this wheel decision would be great. 

Should I upgrade :thumbup: or not :thumbdwn: :dunno:


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Styling 71


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rpander (Mar 5, 2003)

PhilH: Thanks for that picture. I have yet to see a good picture like that of the Style 71. I think it looks great. I really like the aggresive look of the "three piece look". Even though it's only two.

Intempo: I just ordered an 04 also and opted for the 18" upgrade. My car is Silver Gray/Black BTW. Just finished production yesterday. Can't wait...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Rpander said:


> *PhilH: Thanks for that picture. I have yet to see a good picture like that of the Style 71. I think it looks great. I really like the aggresive look of the "three piece look". Even though it's only two.
> 
> Intempo: I just ordered an 04 also and opted for the 18" upgrade. My car is Silver Gray/Black BTW. Just finished production yesterday. Can't wait... *


They would probably look really good on your car. I'd go for it :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I saw those Style 71 wheels in person last week. Very nice, and probably not that hard to keep clean.

These are also beautiful in person (and a PITA to clean) - Style M72:










But these are my current E46 favorites - Style M135:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't know what style they are, but I like the new rims on the 04 325 SP for the coupe


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *I don't know what style they are, but I like the new rims on the 04 325 SP for the coupe *


You mean *wheels* I think (not rims) ... 

Could they be Style 119?










:dunno:


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

PhilH,

Thanks for the picture! This should be really close to what I may change my order to. The 71's deffinately look more aggressive. I am still trying to get an ideal of whether the acceleration rate will be affected either positively or negatively. Do you know where I can get "wheel specs"?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *You mean wheels I think (not rims) ...
> 
> Could they be Style 119?
> 
> ...


this would be them  :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *this would be them  :thumbup: *


Fantastic looking wheels. I wholeheartedly agree with you.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

intempo said:


> *PhilH,
> 
> Thanks for the picture! This should be really close to what I may change my order to. The 71's deffinately look more aggressive. I am still trying to get an ideal of whether the acceleration rate will be affected either positively or negatively. Do you know where I can get "wheel specs"? *


I really wouldn't worry about the overall speed factor. I have had a few different wheels on my 2003 330i and here ar my impressions:

- 17" M68's came with my car (46 to 46.5 lbs. each)
-type 79's 17" used for winter (44lbs) didn't notice a difference in speed
- 18" Hamann HM2's (50lbs.) noticed no difference 
- 18" Breyton Imagines (a whooping 58lbs) difference noticed, my car is a little slower from 4000rpm and higher. At first I was disappointed but after having them for almost a week, I don't notice the difference anymore, I got used to it, my car is still very quick !!


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *I really wouldn't worry about the overall speed factor. I have had a few different wheels on my 2003 330i and here ar my impressions:
> 
> - 17" M68's came with my car (46 to 46.5 lbs. each)
> -type 79's 17" used for winter (44lbs) didn't notice a difference in speed
> ...


Alan, you are the wheel pimp!!

Your car looks great and can't wait to see it in person.
Wheels are a tough choice, but I would not make my decision based on the weight factor. Just as Alan said, you get used to it. 
I always liked the 71's and would go with those. Although the M135's aren't bad either  Good luck on your chocie! :thumbup:


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

can't go wrong with style m68's...









personally ... my favorite is the m135 (the new performance package wheels) .. then the m68's...

how much is the upgrade to the 71's?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I just saw these Mille Miglia wheels on tirerack.com










Looks similar to the 71, without the bolts.


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

The cost of the upgrade to Styling 71 is about $900. This is an OK price if you consider the aftermarket price is over $2000 for wheels and tires. 

Regarding the weight difference. A brief ride in a co-workers 330Ci with 19 inch wheels made me concerned about the weight. I could tell the difference immediately, and I do not yet own a 330Ci (on order for ED in July). I have not done the math yet, but 10lbs per wheel in unsprung weight kills performance in three ways: 1) more mass to accelerate in a straight line; 2) more angular moment of inertial so more resistance to rotational acceleration; and 3) more unsprung weight means poorer contact with irregular road surfaces. Also, there may be some degradation in ride comfort due to suboptimum of suspension tuning.

So if anyone has specs on Styling 71 and 68M, I would appreciate the data. If the weight difference is within a couple of pounds, I will upgrade to the 71s.

Thanks


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> *I just saw these Mille Miglia wheels on tirerack.com
> 
> Looks similar to the 71, without the bolts. *


Pete, here are those wheels on someones car . . .they are really nice


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Alan, you are the wheel pimp!!
> 
> Your car looks great and can't wait to see it in person.
> Wheels are a tough choice, but I would not make my decision based on the weight factor. Just as Alan said, you get used to it.
> I always liked the 71's and would go with those. Although the M135's aren't bad either  Good luck on your chocie! :thumbup: *


Thanks George . . . have you seen Ben's HM2' s . . . . they are beautiful . . .


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I've only seen the 71's on one vehicle and i wasn't overly thrilled with them.I would just stick with the M68's.Its to bad they don't offer the M135's as the 18'' wheel option,i guess there reserving those for the performance package on the 330i in the US.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *Pete, here are those wheels on someones car . . .they are really nice *


:thumbup: Very nice.


----------

